
The strangest things archaeologists have found on the ancient Silk Roads - grey_shirts
https://arstechnica.com/video/2017/10/the-strangest-things-archaeologists-have-found-on-the-ancient-silk-roads/
======
Gravityloss
The comment / disclaimer is fun to read.

